# Room Help



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi All,
I am needing help with my cinema room, please see attached Diagrams, 

gray is where I have already placed acoustic treatment, the front corners, are 600 x 600 x 150 mm,
all the others are 75 mm thick, as you can see, one side wall has curtans which i have placed acoustic foam pads on, I am still struggling, with getting a good solid image across the front and still need some work with the bass control.. please have a look and see what i can do to sort this out.

Regards Peter


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Peter.

You could stand to extend the rear corner absorbers down farther and also make them thicker like the front corners.

Also, you appear to be awfully far back in the room which will impact bass response and allow the room to dominate imaging. You should be about 8' from front wall to seated ear position. This will help with both issues.

The entire front wall should be as dead as possible. You have a good amount up there but still lots of open space for surround information to reflect off of and contaminate the front soundfield - especially high over the screen.

Bryan


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Bryan,
I appriciate your reply, BTW the back wall has a thick rug hanging (red colour) the wall to the right of the sitting position is the window side, the acoustic foam is attached to the curtains with small pin like hooks, Ok So more acoustic foam along the top of the screen, extend the foam on the back corners so they come bown to the floor?, and use thicker foam like in the front, For the back corners, should I place them on a 45 degree angle like the front which will give me an air gap, or flat against the back wall as it is now? On the sides where the surrounds are, do I need to treat those wall more, at the moment I have a 600 x 600 x 75 foam pad on each side to stop any slap echo at the listening posittion, should I be concerned about ceiling bass traps above the main and center speakers?

Sorry for all the questions I have been trying to solve the room probs for a long time now but it appears my knowladge on acoustics is not what i thought it was.

Regards Peter :help:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's all foam, that's a huge portion of why you're having bass issues. You need something like OC703 or mineral wool. Foam just isn't going to get it in the bottom end.

On the rear, you'll want something 3-4" thick, and again, mineral wool or OC703. Many of the large swings in bass response come from cancellations off the back wall. A rug will do nothing but kill the highs.

Bryan


----------

